# Red breast or Paraya



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

what is it?









thanks guys


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Im gonna say red, but i dont know crap. Just guessed that cuz i dont see much for flaming and I dont think piraya have red eyes


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

100% Paraya


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Its a red and a big one at that. When I inquired about him guy (Jay)was giving him away for free when you bought the 80G tank he was in. I passed cause I dont need another red belly but its a good looking fish.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

red


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

red belly, good looking fish though :nod:


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

white_blue_grey said:


> 100% Paraya


Hows that?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks everyone. I don't need another red.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

buzzz said:


> thanks everyone. I don't need another red.:nod:


Why's that? he looks good!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

white_blue_grey said:


> 100% Paraya


Not, 100% Red Belly


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

beautiful red!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yanfloist said:


> beautiful red!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Feefa said:


> 100% Paraya


Not, 100% Red Belly
[/quote]

ummmm yea 100% RBP its not a piraya

and a payara is a different fish

this is a payara-

http://www.thejump.net/id/Payara.jpg


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

its a good looking red, did you keep him?


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

Tango374 said:


> 100% Paraya


Hows that?
[/quote]
My mistake, it's a red


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

philbert said:


> 100% Paraya


Not, 100% Red Belly
[/quote]

ummmm yea 100% RBP its not a piraya

and a payara is a different fish

this is a payara-

http://www.thejump.net/id/Payara.jpg
[/quote]

I know it's a red, I said NOT...... 100% piraya


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

p.natt for sure


----------

